# Community times



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if the community times is still published and id so where I can get a copy


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

On the Run gas stations has them. Umm maybe in Maadi at Bakier on road 216?


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

They have them at the Shell shop in Degla...


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

charleen said:


> On the Run gas stations has them. Umm maybe in Maadi at Bakier on road 216?


They had them there yesterday...


----------

